# Looking at purchasing items in South Africa - Need forwarding service



## SaffaNZ

Hello guys. I'm originally from South Africa and am looking for some sort of mail forwarding service to New Zealand? Anybody heard of anything like this before?

SA Post office won't do it. I had somebody actually go in and ask them.


----------



## escapedtonz

SaffaNZ said:


> Hello guys. I'm originally from South Africa and am looking for some sort of mail forwarding service to New Zealand? Anybody heard of anything like this before? SA Post office won't do it. I had somebody actually go in and ask them.


Regular kiwi phrase - yeah but no!

There's a thing called YouShop through NZ post. I'm a member (free registration) and it provides you with an address for letters, parcels etc to be sent to - in your home or other country. 
When the item arrives it is re-packaged and forwarded to your NZ address.......but it's only for UK and the US.
It's all done through a YouPost link on the NZ website and gives you an online account.

Maybe there's a private courier company that offers a similar service ?

You have to watch for the post forwarding costs though as it can be expensive. It's worked out on volumetric weight.


----------



## SaffaNZ

escapedtonz said:


> Regular kiwi phrase - yeah but no!
> 
> There's a thing called YouShop through NZ post. I'm a member (free registration) and it provides you with an address for letters, parcels etc to be sent to - in your home or other country.
> When the item arrives it is re-packaged and forwarded to your NZ address.......but it's only for UK and the US.
> It's all done through a YouPost link on the NZ website and gives you an online account.
> 
> Maybe there's a private courier company that offers a similar service ?
> 
> You have to watch for the post forwarding costs though as it can be expensive. It's worked out on volumetric weight.


Thanks for the info. 

I will keep looking


----------



## SaffaNZ

OK came across this one:
Regus.co.za has a Forwarding Mailing Address Services. Seems to be more of a virtual office kind of thing and not really a simple address forwarding service. Anybody used them before?

Cheers


----------



## SaffaNZ

Also found this site called Bokpos. 

They do parcel and mail forwarding to Australia and New Zealand as well as a couple of other countries. I signed up using their valentines day special which gives you a free address without any setup fee. 

www.bokpos.co.nz


----------

